# About to start IVF #4, losing hope



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm so down about it all. First IVF gave me twins but I mc at 8w. Second and third cycles were disastrous and egg quality was bad (no record of bad egg quality first cycle!)

I'm getting ready to pay for 2 cycle package and I just feel...hopeless. Has anyone had a similar situation and a positive outcome on IVF 4 or 5 (fets not included)


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Pollita I can relate. I haven't had as many fresh cycles as u, and admittedly 2 of mine have been IUI 
But my 4th cycle has just failed, despite it being a hatching blast
And this is after all the heartache of my dhs NOA diagnosis and the difficult decision to use a donor. 
My problem is almost certainly implantation ..and I'm not sure where to go from here.
Sorry I can't offer you positivity 
Just wanted to say your most definatly not alone
Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Polita,

Ive been following you on the egg sharing thread since... forever.
I am one! I miscarried on my 1st cycle, a chemical on my 2nd. A BFN on my 3rd and a baby boy on my 4th.
Egg quality has always been a bit of an issue, not that i realised this until after my last cycle.
Other than my 4th cycle, all blasts that i did get were either morulas or day 6 blasts... 3rd cycle i had a day 2 transfer which i knew would end in a BFN.
My last cycle, i got 38 eggs. I was egg sharing so ended up with 14 mature for myself. On day 5, for the 1st time ever, i had 2 proper blasts! Freezable blasts! Not fantastic quality, (3ab + 3bb) and 5 they were going to carry over to day 6 which ended up being no good to freeze.
I got a BFP and was pregnant with twins but i did lose one.
But the 4th cycle was my most successful cycle, not only for BFP but for quality. It was nice to know i could make freezeable embryos.
Dont write yourself off... you are most definately still in with a chance!

X


----------



## water-lily78 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hej Polita,

I'm by far not the one with most cycles on here, but if you look at my signature I had a few goes. Never had anything go to blast/freezing, never more than 10 eggs despite high doses of stimms, mostly way fewer. Transfers always done at 3days as there was simply no point in waiting. Egg quality (and sperm) a big issue, but I am 24 weeks pregnant now. The switch from short to long protocol gave me a couple more eggs each go, maybe with marginally better quality, and eventually one clearly was good enough. Mind, I don't have a baby in my arms yet, but at this stage, if there was an issue it would be more my body than egg quality. 
Was I hopeful? Nope, I had read that if you haven't been successful after 3 cycles, chances were slim IVF would work with OE. I just tried to satisfy my DH to try a reasonable number of times with OE before switching to DE. So I think it is just a numbers game.... 

Good luck with cycle no 4! It might be just your lucky one!


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks ladies. I guess I just feel so down about it that part of me doesn't even want to spend the money for another 2 cycles. I can't imagine what it'll be like coming out of them both, still no baby, and being completely out of money (and paying off my failed cycles for another 5 years)

Fingers crossed I guess


----------

